# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Sự có mặt của KEYone trên cửa hàng cho nên duy nhất sức sống mới cho BlackBerry Android

## tranductiensd

BlackBerry lần đầu quay lại cửa hàng Việt Nam sau khi sang tay mảng di động cho TCL.
Sau nhiều tháng có mặt ở dạng hàng mang từ nước ngoài, BlackBerry KEYone đã chắc chắn được ra mắt tại Việt Nam. thiết bị được cung cấp có xuất xứ rõ ràng cùng mức tiền 15 triệu đồng tại 1 vài đại lý từng phân phối sản phẩm đầu ra "dâu đen" từ trước tới nay.

>>  Chiếc điện thoại BlackBerry KEYone đã sở  hữu mặt tại Việt Nam, đây là mẫu BlackBerry Android khá đẹp,  các sản xuất BlackBerry đang mang đến duy  nhất trải qua vô cùng duy nhất. mẫu  điện thoại gia bb keyone đang được phân phối  cùng mức mức giá tương đối cao.

Tương tự mối quan hệ giữa Nokia và HMD Global, sau khi cung cấp mảng di động cho TCL và tập trung vào phần mềm, BlackBerry không còn chính thức cung cấp smartphone. KEYone là model BlackBerry đầu tiên trở lại cửa hàng Việt Nam kể từ khi tên nhà sản xuất này "đổi chủ".

BlackBerry KEYone chắc chắn lên kệ ở Việt Nam sau nhiều tháng cung cấp ở bất kể cửa hàng lớn.

Về hình dáng ngoài, KEYone trang bị đôi chút tương tự đàn anh Passport hoặc Classic, tuy nhiên bất kể góc cạnh lại nhẹ nhàng mang dáng dấp của dòng Curve và màn hình cảm ứng dài hơn. thiết bị sở hữu khung kim loại và size vừa vặn.



Trang bị màn hình mặt kính 4,5 inch tỷ lệ khá lạ 3:2, tuy nhiên khả năng hiện thị của KEYone tương đương với Bphone 2017 khi chỉ Full High Defination 1.080p, thay do 2K như nhiều sản phẩm cao cấp cùng tầm. Điểm hơn đối thủ ở mẫu BlackBerry là cục pin lên tới 3.505 mAh, tư vấn sạc nhanh QuickCharge 3.0 và cổng USB-C.

>>  Với các màn hình mặt kính điện thoại hiện ngày càng to hơn  thì trên BlackBerry KEYone vẫn giữ một mức khá nhỏ, chỉ khoảng 4.5  inches, với mức gia bb keyone black hiện đang được phân phối cùng một mức mức tiền rất  cao, tuy nhiên KEYone vẫn được đặt mua bộ phận không nhỏ...

Cùng mức mức tiền 15 triệu đồng, cấu hình không phải là ưu thế để thu hút người dùng ở KEYone. Thay vào đó, designPhím bấm cứng QWERTY đặc trưng của BlackBerry cùng khả năng bảo mật, phần mềm tư vấn việc làm trên môi trường Android mới là điểm nổi bật của thành phẩm.

Hiệu năng đủ sử dụng

Với con chip Snapdragon 625 8 nhân 64-bit hợp nhất cùng 3 GB RAM thì thiết bị cho các bạn duy nhất giá trị của thiết bị mượt mà và không hề trang bị độ giật lag khi dùng, khả năng xử lý đồ họa cũng khá xịn.



BlackBerry KEYone được áp dụng hệ điều hành Android 7.1 Nougat với nhiều chức năng tối ưu giúp máy chạy nhanh hơn và mượt mà hơn so sánh cùng mọi bản Android trước.

Camera ổn định xịn

Thiết bị cho khả năng làm nét, chụp và lưu ảnh khá nhanh, ổn định ảnh cho ra hơn hẳn so cùng những thành phẩm tiền nhiệm.

>> Các chiếc điện thoại BlackBerry Android lúc này không trang bị nhiều  sản xuất về thư giãn như cá dòng điện thoại. Chiếc gia bb keyone mạ vàng được sản xuất một chùm máy ảnh cùng Flash kép, năng lực chụp ảnh cùng khung hình 3:2 khá độc đáo... một trong số bất kỳ đặc điểm mà nhiều khách hàng cảm thấy khá  ổn nữa đó là phần nut cảm biến của KEYone.

Camera trước cũng có khả năng hiện thị to 8 MP, giúp selfie góc lớn rộng lớn cho các bạn lưu lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp cùng ban bè và người thân.

BlackBerry KEYone chắc hẳn sẽ là 1 siêu phẩm không thể bỏ qua cùng các Fan BlackBerry nói riêng và những tín đồ yêu công nghệ nói chung. Thiết kế độc đáo, Hệ Điều Hành Android cùng hệ sinh thái vô cùng phong phú bên cạnh năng lực kiểm soát cực kỳ chặt chẽ và thông minh của BlackBerry. KEYone hứa hẹn sẽ “làm mưa làm gió” cửa hàng điện thoại cao cấp vốn đã rất bảo hoà trong các năm gần đây.

----------

